# Christmas cards



## debodun (Jan 1, 2016)

How did you do this year in the way of receiving reciprocal snail-mailed Christmas cards? I was reciprocated on all but 3. One sent me an e-card, one phoned saying why she wasn't sending out cards any longer and one I never heard back in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2016)

My wife mailed out the cards, the ones that did not reply where scratched off her list.

It seems like some felt that social media was good enough..


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 2, 2016)

We were surprised by several family members who didn't send cards this year and instead sent a note over FaceBook.  Sorry, but that's just not cutting it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2016)

We got back card from all the family and friends we mailed them out too, many included little notes and photos.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't count cards.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't count them either Rose. I appreciate being thought of however it manifests, snail mail, email, telephone, or otherwise.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2016)

I usually get the same cards every year, and I’m happy to hear from those people. I’ll usually call or send an email.  I don’t send out a bunch of Christmas cards and I don’t “keep score” on Christmas cards…"reciprocal"?? I see no point in that.


----------



## muffin (Jan 2, 2016)

I enjoy sending out cards and receiving them.
so will carry on as long as I can.


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Like so many others, my wife started eliminating people that did not reciprocate. I read somewhere that card sales were down 14%, not including their internet sales. It's still a multi-billion dollar business, but I can see that it is trending down. Soon, probably only relatives and the closest of friends will be exchanging cards.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2016)

I receive fewer every year.  I send out fewer every year.  It tends to balance out.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't send cards anymore, and most people I know don't either.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 18, 2016)

I wish ALL cards were e-cards, so much less wasteful.


----------



## Pam (Jan 18, 2016)

Not all of the people on my Christmas card list are contactable via email so I'll stick to snail mail.


----------



## Debby (Jan 19, 2016)

Just reading through the comments here, some commenting on only receiving one or two, some saying that their list is getting smaller.......I remember when the question used to be 'how do I display all these things!'.  They'd be lined up on the mantel, one behind the other on the sideboard, draped like garlands along the walls on strings, stuck on card holders like bouquets......I remember when we could send them for nothing if the envelope wasn't sealed so the post office would know it was a Christmas card!  

And like everyone else, my list has gotten smaller and smaller til this year when I think I sent out half a dozen instead of the 20 or 30 that I used to send and in return, I think that we got four all told.  Not that I'm feeling bad mind you because I'm a bit of a cheapskate at heart and used to think what a waste of money to send these cards that are only going to get shuffled from the top of the sideboard, to a drawer and then eventually to the garbage.

Times are definitely changing in so many ways aren't they?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 19, 2016)

A friend out in BC told me she just got my card which was sent weeks before xmas, it must have made a round the world trip to see the sights before landing in her mailbox.


----------

